# breeding conditions for cichlids



## whocky (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi all

i have a collection of cichlids, jewels, yellow lab, convicts, ahali's, and i just want to know how to set the conditions to try and get good breeding conditions ? whats worked for you?

Look forward to your idea's

Thanks
Steve


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

whocky said:


> Hi all
> 
> i have a collection of cichlids, jewels, yellow lab, convicts, ahali's, and i just want to know how to set the conditions to try and get good breeding conditions ? whats worked for you?
> 
> ...


Cichlids are kind of funny in that usually just having a mate near by is the right condition to breed. 

One of the best things to do is just make sure they're eating well and getting a lot of live or frozen foods. Blood worms, crickets - whatever they can fit in their mouths. I love watching them go after ghost shrimp - that can be a real hoot!

If they are well fed they usually feel that where they are is a good place to breed because there is an abundance of food for their offspring. 

The only thing I may worry about is that your Lab comes from some hard, rocky waters where as the convict and jewel, not so much. So you may run into some water chemistry issues while trying to get them in the mood. But Jewels and convicts seem to just breed no matter what, in my past experience. 

Good luck and hopefully someone else will post who has some better advice!


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

Dim the lights put on some soft music and don't forget to lay down some rose petals... You'll have so many babies you won't know what to do with them*r2*r2*r2*r2


----------

